# New Member ~ Meet my Ratties!



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are some not so wonderful photos, lol, my cameras not the best! Please let me know what u think!  

Ace, my main man! Love him to death!



























Ace's Temp Diggs











The Girls, Callie (brownish) and Fiona (White)



































The girls temp diggs











Random pics of me and my boyfriend playing with them


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice pictures but please resize them so we can get a better look at them and its easier on the slower connections. the preferred size is between 600x600-700x700. thank you.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry will do


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

My boyfriend and I saw the one picture and thought you could be my sister! The ratties are adorable


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha aww really? yay I've always wanted a sister, lmao!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice bunch you got there.


----------

